# Need Help!!! Desperate!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a mixed breed that I need help with guys. She is down in Shelbyville Kentucky in that shelter which is a kill shelter.
She is a senior dog that was found wandering the streets and no one has claimed her. 
Here is the deal. I have a rescue and foster to take her in PA. BUT, they cannot pull her. Shelbyville has changed their regulations I guess and will not let the rescue in PA pull this dog. 
Now, I have someone in Kentucky who will hold her for a few days until the rescue can get her, BUT I need someone to actually pull the dog from the shelter like they are adopting her. Once the dog is pulled, Ann will hold the dog until the rescue gets down to pick her up. The rescue has pulled dogs from this shelter before and they will not bend the rules.

SO what I need is for someone who lives near there to pull this dog and then meet Ann who will take the dog until Jodi from the rescue in PA gets down there. So if anyone knows ANYONE please have them get in touch with me. PM me please if you have anyone who may be able to help. Thanks so much. She is a sweet sweet dog. Steve and Kim have seen her face and eyes and it just breaks my heart. She has that look of lost and fear. So please if you can help or know someone down there, please let me know.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

This is Myrtle:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna , Sorry I cant help I dont know anyone in that area...... I hope you get her pulled...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Somebody down that way please help this poor girl. I don't know if you guys rmember her or not but she was an owner/surrender because she got "old & ugly"--to me she's just beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Where in KY? I'm close


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> Where in KY?


Shelbyville Kentucky is where she is in their shelter which is a kill shelter.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Somebody down that way please help this poor girl. I don't know if you guys rmember her or not but she was an owner/surrender because she got "old & ugly"--to me she's just beautiful.


Are you kidding me? that was the reason they gave for surrender?
People like that don't deserve the unconditional love these animals have to offer. IMO


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wish I could help!!

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

dmfla said:


> Are you kidding me? that was the reason they gave for surrender?
> People like that don't deserve the unconditional love these animals have to offer. IMO


No they dont and this one is killing me. I have the rescue and I have the foster. I have the hold person in Kentucky but she cant get to the shelter. I just need someone to pull her. There has to be someone. I cant let this one go. Look at that face. They say is just the sweetest thing and so friendly. When they put the leash on her to get her photo, they said she got so excited, she thought she was leaving to go home. That just breaks my heart. I know she is not a golden guys; but please if you know anyone, let me know. I just need them to pull her, and nothing else. I have all the othe bases covered


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish I was closer I'd go pick her up in a minute, I just don't know anyone in that area.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

dmfla said:


> I wish I was closer I'd go pick her up in a minute, I just don't know anyone in that area.


This is such a tough area. I dont know anyone. That is unusual for me. I have contacts everywhere and I have Ann in Kentucky but she just cant get to the shelter for health reasons. She cant drive that far.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Brinkleysmom:

We're too far away up here in PA but we'll donate $20 for gas/food for anyone who is able to pull Myrtle. No questions asked. Just IM us and we'll send the $$ out where it needs to go.

We agree--Myrtle is too sweet to lose...........

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AtticusJordie said:


> Brinkleysmom:
> 
> We're too far away up here in PA but we'll donate $20 for gas/food for anyone who is able to pull Myrtle. No questions asked. Just IM us and we'll send the $$ out where it needs to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks so very very much. That is so sweet and thoughtful and whoever it is that will pull her, I will certainly let them know. Thanks again so very much. I appreciate your help in this.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

C'mon K-State people. I know there has to be one of the thousands of members who could spend a couple of hours to pull this dog and give help her get to her prearranged forever home. Myrtle is way too sweet to lose!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> C'mon K-State people. I know there has to be one of the thousands of members who could spend a couple of hours to pull this dog and give help her get to her prearranged forever home. Myrtle is way too sweet to lose!


Thanks Rob. I just keep thinking of how happy and excited she must have been thinking she was leaving that place only to have to go back to the cage. That just drives me nuts. I cant believe I have everything else set but the pull. I cant believe they changed their regulations and cannot bend them when they have done business with this rescue on a number of occasions.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Story's like this break my heart...  Isn't there anyone that can go get her for a couple of days??

I wish more people could take a few minutes out of their lives to save another...


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i'll gladly pitch in for gas and food money, sure wish i knew someone in kentucky.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

sophie said:


> i'll gladly pitch in for gas and food money, sure wish i knew someone in kentucky.


Well count me in as well:crossfing


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Story's like this break my heart...  Isn't there anyone that can go get her for a couple of days??
> 
> I wish more people could take a few minutes out of their lives to save another...


Its not even for a couple of days. They only have to PULL her and meet Ann who is going to hold her in her home for a few days. Ann, for health reasons just cannot drive to Shelbyville to get her pulled. I just need that. No one even has to hold her. They just have to pull her and meet up with Ann. That is it.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Brinkleysmom:

How far from Shelbyville does Ann live?


Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Where in KY? I'm close


 
I hope you can help her! You seem to be theonly one close enough to do it!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Heidi36Oh--

Shelbyville is about 20 minutes or so east of Louisville, KY.

Can you help? Pleeeeeeeeeeze?!

We've got $20 bucks coming your way if you can do it!!!!!!!!

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Heidi, I'll add to the gas and treat money if it is something you could pull off or if you know someone who would. Maybe you could do a tag team with someone closer to pull Donna's deal together.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was closer to help her. I just dont understand how people can just dump their animals when they get old. I hope their kids do that to them when they get old.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna,

Did you post your plea on the petfinder forum? YOu should! Also, did you save any of the addresses from the group who helped with the Catahoula?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Donna,
> 
> Did you post your plea on the petfinder forum? YOu should! Also, did you save any of the addresses from the group who helped with the Catahoula?


No, Yes, Yes. Not putting it on the petfinder forum. We have the rescue and we have the foster and we have the holding unit for her. I just need someone to pull her. That is all and the rescue does not want it on the Petfinder forum because of the regulations that Shelbyville has started. So I am just posting here and contacting other people. I am waiting to hear back.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, okay. That forum has members who do transports and someone there may have offered to pull for you. I don't know anyone in Kentucky...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I got $20 gas for whoever can do this as well.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sophie Sadie and Hanna's mom gave me a great idea and so since the news just over, I put a call in to a friend of mine at one of the local tv stations. She is going to read over the information I gave her and check a few things out and see if we can get a human interest story done on her since so many people want to help her. Maybe if we do this, they will make way for the rescue this one time and let them pull her. We will see what transpires. In the meantime, let me know if anyone is able.

And those offering monetary help for gas and what not, thank you so very much.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That would be great Donna. I'm sure there is a kind heart in KY that would be happy to give you the last link in the chain you have set up. An hour or two of someones time would make such a huge difference in this girls life.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That would be great Donna. I'm sure there is a kind heart in KY that would be happy to give you the last link in the chain you have set up. An hour or two of someones time would make such a huge difference in this girls life.


That is all I need for her too Rob. Just about an hour and a half once she is pulled. Ann is all set to house her for the time being until she can be transported to PA.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Im just bumping this in case anyone new comes along and might be able to help.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Brinkleysmom:

We have some friends in KY--I'm trying to get a hold of them. It's a long shot but we're going to try. How far from Shelbyville would they have to transport Myrtle to Ann's house?

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread. I have someone i know in KY but not sure just where she is. I have e-mailed her and told her the plight of Myrtle and asked that she contact me right away. Waiting now to hear from her. She is a dog lover too. How long does that beautiful old girl have until ----------??

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Gosh i'm in Ohio but i don't see me able to make it down there to pull her. I wish i knew someone. I will ask around on my rottweiler board as well. Hopefully you can make this happen. I just don't have the time with school starting and one going up to OSU soon. It's too hard for me to commit. I'm so sorry. I will ask around.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

*Bump* to keep at top!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please keep asking if someone can help. Donna had to step away and I don't have Ann's email address to get the information you are looking for. I'll check my email messages. Sometimes Donna sends me the info and I may have it. 

Keep trying, please!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm still waiting to hear from my friend in KY

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

There is a Golden Retriever Rescue in Louisville with a chapter in Cincinnati. GRRAND. Do you think you could contact them and see if someone would just spring her for you?


----------



## rpaylor (Aug 28, 2007)

*Help is available in Shelbyville!*

Hi, Randy from Shelbyville, Kentucky here. I'm a friend of AtticusJordie's, and work with a dog rescue organization in Louisville quite a bit. It should be no problem for me to transport Myrtle... i just need to know the specifics - which shelter she's at (I'm assuming the Humane Soc. shelter), how soon I need to pick her up, and location and contact info for Ann.

My email is [email protected], and my cell number is 859-420-5541.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

rpaylor,

You are definitely an angel sent from Heaven! I haven't heard back from my friend in KY yet and was about to give up hope. Thank you for helping this poor old girl out

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

rpaylor said:


> Hi, Randy from Shelbyville, Kentucky here. I'm a friend of AtticusJordie's, and work with a dog rescue organization in Louisville quite a bit. It should be no problem for me to transport Myrtle... i just need to know the specifics - which shelter she's at (I'm assuming the Humane Soc. shelter), how soon I need to pick her up, and location and contact info for Ann.
> 
> My email is [email protected], and my cell number is 859-420-5541.


I will contact you by phone shortly and thank you so very very much.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Donna, please post about how to donate towards this if needed, or pm me!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, thank God! Thank you, Randy!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Please let us know when this baby gets saved


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

*THANK YOU ATTICUSJORDIE!!!!!*


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for trying to help. AtticusJordie had a friend down in Shelbyville who I just spoke to and we are making arrangements to pull her today. She will not be going to Ann's but will be going to a vets for boarding for one or two days until Jodi can get down there to bring her up to PA. If anyone wants to make a donation for her care, for now, make it to the Shamrock Foundation which is the organization Randy who is pulling Myrtle is associated with. My feelings are you help us, we help you. He is doing this out of the goodness of his heart. I will keep everyone posted.

To everyone who has tried to help and help make this happen???


*THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU SO VERY VERY MUCH!!!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

A big *THANK YOU* For reaching out and helping save this girl...... Randy and AtticusJordie You are saints......


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh thank you Jesus for saving this beautiful old girl!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> *THANK YOU ATTICUSJORDIE!!!!!*


Ditto!!!...............

Does the Shamrock Foundation have PayPal??? Is this them?
Shamrock Foundation, Inc.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I love happy endings!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Does the Shamrock Foundation have PayPal??? Is this them?
> Shamrock Foundation, Inc.


 
is this them? i just want to verify.


----------



## rpaylor (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, the Shamrock Foundation site is Shamrock Foundation, Inc.. We're trying to work out the last details for getting Myrtle her shots that the vet boarder requires. I talked to the city's Animal Control people (she's at the pound, not at the Humane Soc. shelter here, which is a no-kill), and they were thrilled to hear we were going to get her fostered. I will likely be picking her up in the morning, so I'll let you know how it goes!

Randy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

rpaylor said:


> Yes, the Shamrock Foundation site is Shamrock Foundation, Inc.. We're trying to work out the last details for getting Myrtle her shots that the vet boarder requires. I talked to the city's Animal Control people (she's at the pound, not at the Humane Soc. shelter here, which is a no-kill), and they were thrilled to hear we were going to get her fostered. I will likely be picking her up in the morning, so I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Randy


Thank you for your efforts. Looking forward to hearing she is out of the pound.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You already got the confirmation, Patty, but yes as Randy stated. 
There is another thread with the info in it. I posted what I put in the reference line. It went something like, Donation in appreciation of Randy's assistance with Myrtle from a GRF Member.

Thank you again, Randy...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Randy and AtticusJordie THANK YOU sooooooooooooo much~Bless You.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

All:

Just made a donation to Shamrock---definitely a worthwhile organization!

Glad we were able to connect--and our deepest thanks to Randy and Mike for all their help.

Randy wrote me a little while ago--I think everyone would like to read this:

"we're going to get Myrtle in the morning and keep her at our house until
we can get her the shots she needs. Shamrock will reimburse us for the
cost of the shots, *especially with the donations that have already come
in! Unbelievable. * It's great to know that people from so far away care
that much about what happens to this lonely old gal. Funny that dogs
like this are right under our nose and it takes rescue networks from NY
and PA to come full circle. Thanks for letting us help!

I can't say anything more--I'm so overwhelmed!

We'll keep our eye on the Forum for some more good news about Myrtle--and maybe we'll get a pic or two, also!

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie (AtticusJordie)


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Randy and AtticusJordie THANK YOU sooooooooooooo much~Bless You.


Exactly Steve and since there is no boarding fees involved, if anyone wants to make a donation, please send it to the Shamrock Foundation that is listed above in Randy's name. Again, thank you so very very much. They are going to cover the cost of vaccines.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> All:
> 
> 
> "we're going to get Myrtle in the morning and keep her at our house until
> ...


One good deed deserves another!!!


----------

